# pronunciació de o àtona en Andorra



## airelibre

He observat que en el accent d'Andorra la paraula "tïtol" és pronuncia com en el accent de Barcelona, és a dir que la o sona com una u (titul). 

Ara, la o àtona normalment es pronuncia força igualment com la o tònica en aquest dialecte (només, tothom). 

La meva pregunta és si aquesta paraula és una excepció o si hi ha una altra regle. Per exemple, potser la o àtona a final de paraula, o a la segona síl·laba, es pronuncia com en el dialecte de Barcelona, y la a àtona al principi de una paraula es pronuncia de manera diferent.


----------



## Dymn

Crec que en occidental (des d'Andorra i el Pirineu fins al sud del País Valencià) els noms acabats en _-ol _àtona (_títol, capítol, apòstol_) es pronuncien amb u. Si m'equivoco ara vindrà l'Elxenc i m'ho corregirà


----------



## airelibre

Gràcies, ja veurem


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

No dic que no hages sentir pronunciar a Andorra "títul", però caldria saber si aquesta persona era natural d'allí o era nouvinguda, donat que Andorra pertany al català occidental i en aquest dialecte tots pronunciem "titol". A la Seu d'Urgell jo també he sentit ambdues pronúncies, uns tancaven les o àtones i uns altres no ho feien. Deu ocórrer per ser una zona fronterenca dels dos gran dialectes del català. Els costums lingüístics de les gents de la Seu i d'Andorra són pràcticament els mateixos. Pensa i recorda que l'influència de Barcelona aplega a quasi tots els racons de la llengua.

Salutacions


----------



## airelibre

Si, aquesta persona va néixer a Andorra i tot i que va viure uns anys a l'estranger crec que la seva forma de català es d'Andorra. Però és veritat el que has dit sobre la influència de Barcelona. Preguntaré unes altres persones d'aquí com pronuncien la paraula títol quan pugui.


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc said:


> Hola:
> 
> No dic que no hages sentir pronunciar a Andorra "títul", però caldria saber si aquesta persona era natural d'allí o era nouvinguda, donat que Andorra pertany al català occidental i en aquest dialecte tots pronunciem "titol". A la Seu d'Urgell jo també he sentit ambdues pronúncies, uns tancaven les o àtones i uns altres no ho feien. Deu ocórrer per ser una zona fronterenca dels dos gran dialectes del català. Els costums lingüístics de les gents de la Seu i d'Andorra són pràcticament els mateixos. Pensa i recorda que l'influència de Barcelona aplega a quasi tots els racons de la llengua.
> 
> Salutacions


Vaja, m'he deixat guiar per l'ortografia blavera hehe


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

He vist el missatge de Diamant després de publicar el meu. Crec que quan ho fem així pronunciem com tu dius però és, segons els més entesos, per influencia del castellà que fa: titulo, capitulo, etc. La pronúncia genuïna fora: títol, capítol, etc.



Diamant7 said:


> Crec que en occidental (des d'Andorra i el Pirineu fins al sud del País Valencià) els noms acabats en _-ol _àtona (_títol, capítol, apòstol_) es pronuncien amb u. Si m'equivoco ara vindrà l'Elxenc i m'ho corregirà


----------



## Elxenc

airelibre said:


> Si, aquesta persona va néixer a Andorra i tot i que va viure uns anys a l'estranger crec que la seva forma de català es d'Andorra. Però és veritat el que has dit sobre la influència de Barcelona. Preguntaré unes altres persones d'aquí com pronuncien la paraula títol quan pugui.



 Quan ho faces, ves una miqueta amb "peus de plom", puix tots els catalanoparlants som bilingües amb el castellà i fins fa relativament poc no teníem un guia de parla que seguir, m'estic referint a una Tv.; i la primera va ser des de Barcelona i allí fins els catalanoparlants occidentals es passaven a l'oriental i només alguna volta que altra s'els escapava la parla del seu poble; estic pensant el alguna locutora- dona del temps- per a més senyes que sent de la Franja, parlava oriental a la tele.

Salutacions.


----------



## airelibre

Vaig preguntar unes quantes persones i la resposta va ser que pronuncien la paraula títol com s'escriu, o al menys intenten fer-ho. Clar, hi ha molta influència de Barcelona i com dieu és una regió fronterera, i em van dir que a vegades pronuncien les paraules com ho fan a Barça, especialment quan parlen ràpid, però amb unes paraules ho fan més que amb altres. Per exemple, em va dir una que diria a vegades "tuthom" però no "numés". I estaven d'acord que és possible que sigui més comú amb títol per la influència de "tïtulo". El que no pensaven ser correcte va ser això de la influència de la televisió, i estic d'acord. En Anglaterra sembla que la televisió no ha afectat gens als accents regionals del país, i durant anys principalment tenia accents del sur (tot i que avui en dia hi ha més varietat).


----------

